# Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü



## Toto89 (28. Juli 2017)

*Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Hallo,
in letzter Zeit spiele ich mehr und mehr mit dem Gedanken, meinen Rechner auf WaKü umzubauen, dazu aber vorweg zur Entscheidungsfindung einige Fragen:

Ich habe die Möglichkeit im Pure Base 600 einen 280er Radiator in der Front mit einer maximalen Dicke von 30mm und im Deckel einen 360er mit 40mm zu verbauen.

Momentan läuft meine CPU bei 1,3VCore bei 3,8Ghz im Bereich zwischen 50-70°. je nach Art der Last (Gaming o. Benchmark) mit einem bq DRP3 (Coollaboratory Ultra).

Frage 1: Würden die von mir angedachten Radiatoren das System überhaupt besser/leiser kühlen? Mir gehts nicht primär darum die Temps runter zu kriegen, sondern die dB, vorallem die der Graka (1080 Strix OC).

Frage 2: Wenn überhaupt würde ich mit Hardtubes arbeiten, dazu die Frage: Wie empfindlich ist ein Hardtube System gegenüber stößen?
Aus beruflichen Gründen bin ich 1-2 mal im Jahr für einige Wochen irgendwo in Deutschland unterwegs, bisher habe ich den Rechner da immer gerne mitgenommen. Das neue System sollte also eine Autofahrt gut überstehen können.


Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Bariphone (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Für Transporte tat ich allerdings Norprene Softtubes empfehlen. Hardtubes können zugkräfte meines Wissens nach nicht so gut vertragen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NatokWa (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Ähm ? 3mm und 4mm ??? Echte jetzt ? Hast du dich verschrieben oder glaubst du wirklich das es derart Dünne Radis gibt ? Und wo sollen die Lüfter dann noch hin ??


----------



## Toto89 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Ähm ? 3mm und 4mm ??? Echte jetzt ? Hast du dich verschrieben oder glaubst du wirklich das es derart Dünne Radis gibt ? Und wo sollen die Lüfter dann noch hin ??



Streiche mm, setze cm


----------



## Ryle (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Solange du keine Zugkräfte  durch hängende Durchflusssensoren oder sowas hast und am besten auch Kompressionsfittings  benutzt steht auch Hardtube in Form von Petg nichts im Wege. Acryl würde ich nicht nehmen weil die leichter splittern und sich auch kaum dehnen.

Wenn du nur die Gpu leiser bekommen willst würde sich aber vielleicht auch so ne Eiswolf AiO anbieten.


----------



## Toto89 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Kompressionsfittings sind doch eigentlich für Softtubes, oder?
Also ist ein PETG System prinzipiell nicht empfindlicher als ein Luftkühlungssystem?

Na, wenn ich schon WaKü mache, dann gleich richtig, also keine AiO.

Aber wenn mans mal "umrechnet"
Der 280er sollte ähnlich viel Kühlleistung haben wie ein DRP3, oder?
Dann wäre der 360 "zuständig" für die Graka, also wäre die Kühlleistung schon besser, im Umkehrschluss wäre das System also leiser wenn die Zieltemps gleich bleiben, oder ist das gerade eine Milchmädchenrechnung?


----------



## jamesblond23 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Und deine CPU läuft bei 4,8 GHz hoffe ich ^^

Zum Thema Transport. 

Der bq kühler belastet dein Mainboard weit aus mehr, als nen Wasserkühler. Wenn dann, würde ich den PC unter Luft nur auf der tray Seite liegend transportieren. 

Ich selber habe nun auch nen build mit hardtubes. Dies transportiere ich regelmäßig etwa 150km im Auto. Dabei stehend. Allerdings ist meine Grafikkarte auch abgestützt,  da der kühler an der Grafikkarte sonst bei Bodenwellen ein zu große Belastung ausübt.

Agb und pumpe sollten allerdings für den Transport auch entsprechend befestigt sein, jedoch trotzdem entkoppelt. 

Zum Thema Lautstärke: mit der Radiatorfläche solltest du bei gleichen temps mit einer geringeren lüfterdrehzahl auskommen. 
Wobei dein drp3 kühler schon sehr leise ist, hatte ihn selber vor der wakü montiert. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tschanga (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Moin. Hab für nen kollegen in das gleiche gehäuse eine wakü eingebaut mit nen 420er radi ala monster mit 85mm dicke in der front und nen 280 dicke weiß ich nicht mehr im deckel. Bestückt mit silentwings lüftern. Sys war i7 5960x und gtx 980. Temps waren gut und lautstärke war sehr leise. 
Zu hard tube kann ich nur sagen. Das du das case locker transportieren kannst wenn du es nicht gerade durch die gegend schmeißt. Hab mein hardtube system als ehemaliger soldat. Jede woche durch die gegend gefahren und nicht einen tropfen wasser verloren.
Anschlüsse waren von monsoon und die rohre ebenfalls in der größe 16/13. Also keine panik wegen undichtigkeit.


----------



## Toto89 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*



tschanga schrieb:


> Moin. Hab für nen kollegen in das gleiche gehäuse eine wakü eingebaut mit nen 420er radi ala monster mit 85mm dicke in der front und nen 280 dicke weiß ich nicht mehr im deckel. Bestückt mit silentwings lüftern. Sys war i7 5960x und gtx 980. Temps waren gut und lautstärke war sehr leise.
> Zu hard tube kann ich nur sagen. Das du das case locker transportieren kannst wenn du es nicht gerade durch die gegend schmeißt. Hab mein hardtube system als ehemaliger soldat. Jede woche durch die gegend gefahren und nicht einen tropfen wasser verloren.
> Anschlüsse waren von monsoon und die rohre ebenfalls in der größe 16/13. Also keine panik wegen undichtigkeit.


420er in der Front ist nicht möglich, 280 im Deckel theoretisch möglich, aber nur bis zu einer Dicke von 2cm, also war es wohl ein anderes Gehäuse^^




			
				jamesblond23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und deine CPU läuft bei 4,8 GHz hoffe ich ^^



Ryzen auf 4,8Ghz? Ich glaube nicht 

Also zu meinem Plan:
Da wo die HDD Slots waren wird eine Plexiglasscheibe angeschraubt, HBT 25x12x2cm, diese Plexiglasschreibe wird der Arbeitsbereich, also da wird eine AGB/Pumpenkombi angeschraubt, wahrscheinlich EKWB XRES 140 D5
Also das sollte stabil sein was transport angeht, ich mache mir, wenn überhaupt, über die Hardtube Fittings sorgen.

Aber gut zu wissen, dass ein Soldat sagt, dass ein hardtube Build transportstabil ist, denn genau um diese Situation gehts bei mir ^^

Thema DRP3: Ich bin super zufrieden mit dem Ding, absolut genial, ABER: Graka einfach zu laut und ich möchte kein "halbes wakü custom"-Build haben.


----------



## NatokWa (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Also du hast schon alleine das Problem das die Lüfter selbst schon gerne über 2cm dick sind , da reden wir noch netmal vom Radi .... Die Fläche von den Radis allerdings hast du ganz gut Dimensioniert , meine Hitzkopf CPu (Siehe Sig.) hat nen 360'er Radi für sich alleine und die beiden GraKa's teilen sich 2 280'er Monstar Radi's (60mm Dick) . Generell kann gesagt werden : Mehr Radi-Fläche ist IMMER besser (deswegen hab ich auch die Monstar Radi's) , aber die meisten dickeren passen kaum wo rein , selbst mein Gehäuse stößt da schon an Grenzen die nur durch gebastel gelöst werden können , Hardtubes könnte ICH keine nutzen bei dem kranken aufbau in dem Sys ..... 

Eine Frage bleibt allerdings : Warum soll es unbedingt Hardtubes sein , und das auch noch als Erstlingswerk (wie es aussieht) ?

Wenn es nicht um die Optik geht sondern nur darum das da keine wabeligen Schläuche rumflattern die sich verbiegen , Weichmacher abgeben , abknicken etc. kannst du es auch wie ich machen : Teflon"Schlauch" nehmen . Recht Hart , ETWAS biegbar (Knickt allerdings leicht und verzeiht das nicht) , KEINERLEI Weichmacher und kommt mit "normalen" Fittings aus . Du brauchst zwar für jede Kurve eine passende Verschraubung aber Hardtubes müßtest entsprechend Biegen , was noch aufwendiger ist , zum Üben für "echte" Hardtubes sind die jedenfalls gut geeignet und geben ein Gefühl was einen da erwartet OHNE es gleich zu riskieren einzelne Teile Zig mal neu zu machen weil man sich im mm-Bereich vertan hat  .


----------



## Toto89 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Eine Frage bleibt allerdings : Warum soll es unbedingt Hardtubes sein , und das auch noch als Erstlingswerk (wie es aussieht) ?



Es geht um die Optik... ^^
Anfangs war es ein "PLV"-Projekt, nach dem Minimalprinzip.

Ziel war ein System für +120 FPS bei Battlefield 1 o.ä. Spielen, zu einem möglichst geringen Preis

Jetzt ist es aber so, dass das Thema Rechner seit zwei Monaten im Mittelpunkt steht und ich steiger mich immer weiter rein und es macht tierisch viel Spaß.
Ich BRAUCHE keine WaKü, absolut nicht, der Rechner ist nicht hörbar wenn ich nicht gerade zocke und da interessiert es mich nicht, zwecks Headset. Meine OC-Ziele habe ich auch erreicht, was Temps angeht habe ich sogar Luft.
Aber ich würde das Build jetzt gerne Richtung perfektion treiben

Ich habe sogar schon überlegt ob ich versuche das komplette System +-0 zu verkaufen und dann nochmal ein neues System zu bauen, ohne das ich am Netzteil oder am Gehäuse spare.
Macht ganz schön süchtig :/


----------



## Ryle (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Für Hardtubes gibt es auch Kompressionsfittinge. Diese haben eben zwei Gummis, einen im Sockel und einen in einem Überwurfring der dann eben durch festdrehen nochmal verpresst wird. Da kann man auch getrost die von Nanoxia nehmen, falls schwarz kein Ausschlusskriterium ist. Die sind nämlich verhältnismäßig günstig und kompakt.


----------



## NatokWa (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Ok , Optik ist ein Grund . Aber ich rate dir trotzdem erstmal mit einer "normalen" WaKü an zu fangen und dich DANN zu steigern . Du kannst es ja so bauen das du einzelne Teile nach und nach gegen Hardtube austauscht , aber zuerst solltest du Praxis und Übung haben bevor du gleich mit Hardtubes einsteigst , die sind nicht umsonst die Königsklasse des WaKü Olyps . 
Du kannst dir da mit kleinen Fehlern das komplette System zerschießen was Frust+Kosten erzeugt , glaub mir , ich hatte das schon OHNE Hardtubes , daher nimm meinen Rat bitte ernst . 
Es würde dir garantiert den Spaß massiv versauen wenn dein Rechner zwar geil aussieht , dann aber plötzlich ausgeht und im eimer ist weil DOCH was undicht war (Bei mir war das MB dann Schrott .... weil mein Kreislauf zu klein war+die Pumpe zu schwach -> Das Wasser nach der CPU zu heiß war und dadurch die Dichtung am Acryl vom WaKü-Block der 1080'er undicht wurde und den PCIe Slot geflutet hat . 
Mir wurde das Board trotzdem ausgetausch (Glück gehabt) , aber idr. bleibt man auf dem Schaden sitzen was schnell teuer werden kann (ein RAM Riegel war auch im Eimer und wurde NICHT getauscht sondern als Intakt zuruckgeschickt....) .


----------



## jamesblond23 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Keine hardtubes zu verwenden, weil es dir erste wakü ist, ist doch quatsch. 

Wo soll die übung für hardtubes denn her kommen nach einem build mit Schläuchen?  

Kauf einfach 3m extra und nimm dir nen nachmittag frei. 

Ist kein Hit, und von königsklasse dabei zu reden ist auch übertrieben. Ist eben nicht plug n play, aber nicht unmöglich. 

Auch auf Acryl zu verzichten wegen der Splitter Gefahr und Dehnbarkeit ist Unsinn. Nimmt sich beides nichts. Acryl ist geringfügig schwerer zu verarbeiten durch die höher benötigte Temperatur zum biegen,  aber das klare Material und bessere Eigenschaften beim entgraten sind ein gleichwertiges plus. 

Sieh zu,  dass du die passende Silikonnudel für die tubes bekommst, dann gelingt es dir auch beim ersten wakü Projekt. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toto89 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Danke an der Stelle schon mal für die vielen Tipps und Ratschläge!



NatokWa schrieb:


> Ok , Optik ist ein Grund . Aber ich rate dir trotzdem erstmal mit einer "normalen" WaKü an zu fangen und dich DANN zu steigern . Du kannst es ja so bauen das du einzelne Teile nach und nach gegen Hardtube austauscht , aber zuerst solltest du Praxis und Übung haben bevor du gleich mit Hardtubes einsteigst , die sind nicht umsonst die Königsklasse des WaKü Olyps .
> Du kannst dir da mit kleinen Fehlern das komplette System zerschießen was Frust+Kosten erzeugt , glaub mir , ich hatte das schon OHNE Hardtubes , daher nimm meinen Rat bitte ernst .
> Es würde dir garantiert den Spaß massiv versauen wenn dein Rechner zwar geil aussieht , dann aber plötzlich ausgeht und im eimer ist weil DOCH was undicht war (Bei mir war das MB dann Schrott .... weil mein Kreislauf zu klein war+die Pumpe zu schwach -> Das Wasser nach der CPU zu heiß war und dadurch die Dichtung am Acryl vom WaKü-Block der 1080'er undicht wurde und den PCIe Slot geflutet hat .
> Mir wurde das Board trotzdem ausgetausch (Glück gehabt) , aber idr. bleibt man auf dem Schaden sitzen was schnell teuer werden kann (ein RAM Riegel war auch im Eimer und wurde NICHT getauscht sondern als Intakt zuruckgeschickt....) .




Seh ich ehrlich gesagt ähnlich wie jamesblond23, die Komponenten zu befestigen und die Fittings anzuschrauben sollte ja kein Problem darstellen.
Und wenn doch habe ich hinterher sowieso Probleme, Hardtube hin oder her.

Daher werde ich es so machen, wie schon gesagt wurde. 3m extra bestellen, paar Tutorials gucken und dann biegen biegen biegen  Irgendwann werden schon gescheite Tubes raus kommen.

Also halten wir fest: WaKü ist nicht anfälliger bei Autofahrten etc. als eine Luftkühlung, richtig?
Kommen wir zum nächsten Punkt: reicht die Kühlfläche?
Meine Luftkühlung ist auf einem, wie ich finde, sehr sehr gutem Stand, also ich will hinterher definitiv nicht lauter/heißer sein als jetzt. Daher die Kernfrage: Haben ein 280er+360er genug Fläche um das System einigermaßen ruhig zu kühlen?


----------



## Venom89 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Ja das sollte nicht das Problem sein. Ich komme mit 2 360er bei 6700k geköpft und OC + 1070 sehr gut hin. 
Ein Mora kommt aber trotzdem demnächst. Einfach aus bastel Lust 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toto89 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

So, es gibt Neuigkeiten.

Das Projekt Wasserkühlung nimmt Gestalt an, leider habe ich jetzt ein neues Problem, für das ich noch keine Lösung gefunden habe, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir wieder helfen.

Also... Ich suche ein Gehäuse, in dem 2 360er Radiatoren mit einer Dicke von 4,5cm rein passen (am liebsten vorne und oben) warum wieso weshalb werde ich noch ausführen.
Kennt da zufällig jemand ein Gehäuse? Ich war jetzt zwei Stunden bei Caseking und Mindfactory unterwegs, aber erstens wird nie über die Dicke gesprochen und zweitens machen selbst die Hersteller (bspw. BQ) keine Angaben dazu.
Ich habe mich also bisher bei jedem Case, dass mir auf den ersten Blick sympathisch war, umständlich durch Google gesucht um irgendwann in irgendeinem Forum ein Thread zu finden, in dem über die Dicke gesprochen wird.

Anmerkung: Möglichst ein "normales" Case, also kein Thermaltake Big Tower, Cube würde aber auch noch gehen.


----------



## Venom89 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Eine Frage wurde nicht beantwortet. Wieso 45mm? Ein 30er bietet dir fast genau das gleiche, gerade bei geringen RPM. 

Die Hersteller machen da keine Angaben zu aber mit ein wenig googlen wird man meist fündig.

Hier zB RAIJINTEK Asterion Classic Midi-Tower - schwarz

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## iAcki (3. August 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Moinsen,

ich persönlich kann da nur das SMA8 empfehlen, geht dir ja auch um Optik. 
In Sachen Hardtubes gebe ich dir und james Recht, ob du nun mit Hardtubes oder Schlauch anfängst ist völlig egal, aufpassen musst du immer. Mit dem Schlauch biste halt nur einfach schneller fertig. Bei Hardtubes kannst du dann aber elegant die Grafikkarte abstützen, wenn es das Case hergibt. 
Pass aber auf, dass du immer fein Bilder machst und diese hier reinstellst. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Toto89 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Sicher, dass in das Raijintek 5cm dicke Radiatoren kommen?
Wie schon in dem post erwähnt, kommt eine Ausführung, warum ich so dicke Radiatoren nutze später^^

@iAcki: Gar nicht mein Fall, sprengt auch den preislichen Rahmen.

Bin momentan bei zwei Gehäusen hängen geblieben: 
Lian Li PC-O11WXC Midi Tower - schwarz Window
Thermaltake Core P7 Design-Wandgehause, Tempered Glass - schwarz


----------



## iAcki (3. August 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Lian Li ist natürlich auch geil und bietet sehr viel Platz, so dass du dir einen optischen und funktionalen Bereich im Case schaffen kannst.!!!

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf deinen Build gespannt.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Chukku (3. August 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Zum Thema Lian-Li:

Das Case habe ich.. mit zwei 360ern und Hardtubes (Glas).
Eine Grundsätzliche Empfehlung: Verwende nicht den vorderen Radiatorhalter.
Erstens passt da im Werkszustand gar kein 360er Radi rein (Der untere Lüfter schliesst bündig mit dem Gehäuseboden ab... jeder mir bekannte Radiator würde da aber nochmal min. 10mm zusätzlichen Platz benötigen.)... ich musste ein paar extra Langlöcher bohren/feilen, damit es passt.
Zweitens ist die Luftzufuhr dort bescheiden
und drittens würde dein 45mm Wunsch sowieso nicht in Erfüllung gehen... ich habe zwei 30mm "Slim" Radis verbaut und passt gerade so eben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besser wäre, einen Radi im Boden einzubauen.
Der Einzige Grund, warum ich das nicht gemacht habe, ist, dass ich inzwischen das PCI Riser Kit eingebaut habe, um die untere GPU vertikal zu montieren.
Und dann passt unten kein Radi mehr rein. (deswegen auch der Schlauch in dem Foto oben.. war nur ein provisorischer Zwischenstand)
Unten dürfte ein 45mm Radiator locker reinpassen, aber oben bezweifle ich es ehrlich gesagt... ich müsste zu Hause nochmal kurz nachschauen aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich noch zusätzliche 15mm Luft zum Mainboard hätte.

Die Platzangaben zur Radiatorkapazität auf der Lian-Li Homepage sind leider vollkommener Bullshit. Sowohl was die vordere Lüfterhalterung angeht, als auch was die angeblich 80mm Platz für den oberen Radi angeht.

*edit*
übrigens wiegt der PC 25 kg.. transportabel ist was anderes..


----------



## Toto89 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Sieht sexy aus!

Also bei Youtube gibt es Lian Li PC O11 Builds mit nem Alphacool Monsta oben und unten, müsste daher passen, ich wäre dir aber sehr verbunden, wenn du mal nachmessen könntest, damit ich absolute Sicherheit habe.

Vielleicht liegts ja am Winkel, aber ich würde dem Bild nach zu urteilen, schon sagen, dass da nen 360er x 5cm rein passt.

EDIT:
YouTube

EK Coolstream PE 360, 38mm

Bei 2:55 ist eine gute Perspektive, m.M.n. ist da noch etwas Luft.
Bei 6:24 ist auch nochmal eine gute Perspektive, bin mir jetzt schon sehr sehr sicher, dass 50mm passen. 
Aber wie gesagt: Einmal nachmessen wäre spitze!


----------



## Venom89 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Habe auch das lianli. Bei mir habe ich oben einen 360/30 und unten einen 360/45. Der Monsta hat übrigens 86mm!

Oben würde auch ein 45er passen. Dann würde ich aber mit meinem AGB probleme bekommen.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toto89 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Und oben und unten ein 50er? Oder wirds dann mitm MB knapp?


----------



## Venom89 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Ich kenne zumindest keinen mit genau 50mm. Oben und unten passen aber 45mm + Lüfter.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chukku (5. August 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Sorry für die späte Antwort.

Ja, oben hab ich tatsächlich noch 20mm Platz.
Bis zu 50mm Radi müsste also gaanz knapp gehen. 
Allerdings blockiert man dann die oberen Kabeldurchführungen.
Ich hätte dann Probleme mit dem 8-pin Stromstecker fürs Mainboard.


----------



## Toto89 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*



Chukku schrieb:


> Sorry für die späte Antwort.
> 
> Ja, oben hab ich tatsächlich noch 20mm Platz.
> Bis zu 50mm Radi müsste also gaanz knapp gehen.
> ...



Probleme?
Möglich oder unmöglich?


----------



## Venom89 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Unmöglich

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chukku (7. August 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Also unmöglich im Sinne, dass die Duchführung auf jeden Fall komplett blockiert wäre und ich dann unmöglich das 8-Pin Kabel dort verlegen könnte.

Möglich wäre es natürlich (je nachdem wie lang das Kabel ist) es stattdessen von einem der Durchbrüche auf er rechten Seite einmal quer übers MB zu legen. Wäre nur evtl. nicht besonders schön. Bei einem gut verlegten und gesleevten Kabel könnts aber auch gut aussehen.
Hängt aber natürlich auch davon ab, wo bei deinem MB der Anschluss für dieses Kabel ist. Gibt ja Boards, bei denen er recht weit rechts sitzt.


----------



## Venom89 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Empfindlichkeit einer Hardtube WaKü*

Also ich bin davon ausgegangen das es dann noch nach was aussehen soll, da wäre mir ein noch so schön gesleevtes Kabel ein Dorn im Auge .
Trotzdem passen ja 45mm daher verstehe ich den Gedankengang nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

